
R Notebooks - sndean
https://blog.rstudio.org/2016/10/05/r-notebooks/
======
baldfat
I have been using these in Pre-View version and I am really happy where they
are sitting.

The difference between Jupyter and R Notebooks is the execution of the code
and I actually prefer the R version better since I am making the notebooks for
communication and not for programming.

These also work better in Git then the Juypter notebooks.

